#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > درخواست: آموزش نصب نرم افزار pinnacle studio 16 ultimate

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام خدمت همکاران محترم طاعات و عبادت همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار قبول.
دوستان و همکاران گرامی بنده آموزش نصب نرم افزار pinnacle studio 16 ultimate رو میخوام کسی هست بهم کمک کنه آموزش نصب رو در اختیارم بذاره؟ممنون میشم از لطف و محبت دوستان و همکاران بزرگوار

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوستان چرا عنوان "آموزشی" را برای تاپیک های درخواستی انتخاب می کنید؟ شما باید نوع تاپیک را درخواست انتخاب کنید. زمانی باید آموزش انتخاب کنید که آموزشی را برای دیگران قرار داده باشید نه درخواست آموزش

نصب کردنش باید ساده باشه، کجاش گیر کردین؟ هر جاش رو نمیدونید یک اسکرین شات بگیرید بذارین من راهنماییتون کنم

----------

